# Amorphophallus titanum



## Gideon (May 4, 2007)

Here is a link to webcam showing Amorphophallus titanum starting to flower. I have been watching this one since 8 April as it broke through the soil, by today it was 102cm tall, there are 3 cameras. Glad I can't smell it. And don't worry if you see some people popping in from time to time

http://www.gustavus.edu/academics/bio/titanarum/


----------



## NYEric (May 4, 2007)

fascinating..


----------



## practicallyostensible (May 4, 2007)

How exiting! Years back I got to see one at Huntington Gardens, really an amazing site.


----------



## Rick (May 4, 2007)

That thing is incredible.


----------



## likespaphs (May 14, 2007)

d'oh! sorry i missed this when i posted my thread...


----------



## Marco (May 14, 2007)

cool....umm why was that portion cut out and whats the honey comb stuff inside?


----------



## kentuckiense (May 14, 2007)

Marco said:


> cool....umm why was that portion cut out and whats the honey comb stuff inside?



They probably cut a hole in the spathe so they could cross pollinate it. Those things you see through the hole are stigmatic (female) flowers.


----------



## Ron-NY (May 14, 2007)

I would imagine they are going to self it...


----------



## dave b (May 14, 2007)

Marco said:


> cool....umm why was that portion cut out and whats the honey comb stuff inside?



There is a new posting on the site about the 'window' with new photos.


----------



## likespaphs (May 14, 2007)

i think they're typically self-incompatible so they'll probably cross it with pollen from another one. i wonder if anyone's working on hybrids....
well, i read it and they make no mention of crossing it and mentioned the flower is in retreat. for something so big, they only last a few days...


----------



## Marco (May 14, 2007)

cool. thanks everyone. i just saw the inside of the cut out and it looks pretty wild. looks like something from underwater


----------

